# Galumbki



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Galumbki


Ingredients 
1 large cabbage 
1 pound ground beef 
1 pound ground pork 
1 cup cooked rice 
1 medium onion, chopped fine 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons pepper 
2 tablespoons butter  Sauce 
1 cup tomato sauce 
2 tablespoons vinegar 
1 tablespoons sugar 
2 cups water 



Method 


Prepare the sauce by combining all the ingredients in a saucepan and heating until all the sugar is dissolved. Set aside. 

Remove the core from cabbage and scald the head in boiling water. Remove the leaves a few at a time as they wilt and let them cool on a plate. Cut out the hard part of the stem of each leaf leaving the soft wilted leaf part. 

Saute the onion in butter slightly and combine with the meat, eggs, rice and seasonings. Spread each large leaf with a scant 1/4 cup of meat. Use less in smaller leaves. Wrap meat mixture inside of the cabbage leaves by folding up two opposite sides, then starting at an unwrapped end fold it up and wrap loosly to form a roll.. Place cabbage rolls in a deep baking pan. Cover with sauce. 

Cover the pan with lid or heavy foil. Bake at 325 degrees for 2 to 2-1/2 hours. Check after about 90 minutes and add water if necessary. 

Serve as is or with ketchup.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mmmm... Stuffed cabbage - one of my favorites. 

Our recipe is slightly different, but not too much. Of course, we spell if differently, too - Golabki  (Go-wump-kee).

Mom's used uncooked rice and onions, and a little milk in the meat mix (usually either just beef, or some combination of beef/pork/veal). She usually made up a big batch and did them in the electric roaster, not the oven. 

Yep, now I'm hungry!!    

John


----------



## nicole (Feb 24, 2005)

Ron, Im proud to say that Im polish, That's what we called them. My great great grandmother made those for us on special occasions. Now that she past away, no one in my family will make them other than me because they take to long. OOOhhhhh how I love them. We make 2 big roasters full for 7 people and there are NO left overs. We through a little of ketchup on it when its served. 

Heres a tip for the cabbage instead of boiling them.
Take the core out, put the fresh cabbage in a ziplock bag and stick it in the frezzer. When completly froze, take it out and let it thaw. Never will you EVER boil your cabbage again. (tnt)


----------

